# Experts warn snakes likely to head to Wet'n'Wild in search of water



## saintanger (Jan 15, 2014)

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au

i would not mind going for a swim with some snakes at least there would be no line up.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 15, 2014)

I heard this on Triple J radio today. They called a local snake catcher/expert about it and the expert said that the snakes ideal body temperature is 37 degrees and anything over that they need to seek water to cool down. I must be keeping all of my pythons wrong I think , I hope they forgive me.


----------

